# few piccies



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

Took the dogs out for abit of different scenery the other day and just to be nosy and see what was about..............and of course to get some good pics if that's possible lol. Well here you go just thought i would share em. :thumbs:


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*great pics  what a lovely place to run the dogs  *


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

What lovely dogs 

How many do you have?


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww What A Lovely Bunch Of Pooches


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments, theres five mutts altogether.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow they are fabulous, I had to do a double take it looks that the same place I take my dog. l don't come across hardly anyone and Duke forages/explores too. 

Sue


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Wow they are fabulous, I had to do a double take it looks that the same place I take my dog. l don't come across hardly anyone and Duke forages/explores too.
> 
> Sue


ahh thankyou very much. Im abit far away from you lol, but you never know.....we don't come across hardly anyone either.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

then ur lucky lol.

lovely pictures...beautiull place to walk your gorgeous dogs.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics what a nice place to walk the dogs


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like a lovely place to run about and explore - the dogs look like they are having a great time - bet they slept well when you got home


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow your dogs are stunning, and what a beautiful place to walk them in! Nice to see some more big hounds. I see your Borzoi, gorgeous, and are they greyhounds or Lurchers? I was thinking greys, but sometimes Lurchers can make very convincing greys! I have two greyhounds myself, so have a major soft spot for them!


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

Thankyou for the great reply. I love most hounds! They are lurchers though not greys. Well they are 3/4 greyhound and 1/4 border collie hence why one is merle coloured.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I see, thats why I asked! One of our past Lurchers was Greyhound X Rough collie. He was a strange mix  but still gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

beautifull fit looking dogs.... lovely place to walk the dogs...looks so peacefull.

just my sorta place


----------

